

#CodeForFish at the first ever Fishackathon - saeedjabbar
http://www.fishackathon.co/

======
bmcoffey
Pumped for the NYC launch event and a weekend of hacking with fishery experts
at WeWork Lounge! There's some awesome stuff you can do with fisheries data
and they need it!

------
1obennet
If you care about fish, you have to be at this event.

